# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  Oracle 10G installation APEX

## Yann39

Bonjour  tous,

J'ai une base Oracle 10G (10.2.0.1.0) sous Windows XP pro 32 bits, l'installation s'est droule correctement. J'ai galement install JDeveloper.

J'ai ensuite tent l'installation de Oracle Application Express (APEX) 3.2.1, j'ai plac le rpertoire apex  l'adresse c:/oracle/product/10.2.0/apex/ et j'ai lance l'installation qui s'est droule sans soucis.

voici les commandes que j'ai effectues, en rapport avec le tuto sur le site d'Oracle :

/*sous DOS :*/



```

```

Le problme c'est que quand je tente de me connecter  l'interface via l'adresse :
http://localhost:8080/apex/apex_admin
a ne fonctionne pas (Page Web introuvable).

J'ai bien accs  l'Enterprise Manger Database Control depuis l'adresse http://bailly:1158/em et  isqlplus  l'adresse http://bailly:5560/isqlplus.

J'ai essay :
http://localhost:8080/apex/apex_admin
http://127.0.0.1:8080/apex/apex_admin
http://localhost:8080/apex
http://bailly:8080/apex

mais toujours "Page Web introuvable".

J'ai oubli quelquechose ?

Merci  ::): 


J'ai galement tent un redmarrage (shutdown / startup) mais rien.

----------


## Yann39

Salut,

j'ai trouv, c'est parce que on ne peut pas utiliser le Embedded PL/SQL Gateway (EPG) avec la version 10g. Ca fonctionne seulement sur les versions XE et 11g. Il faut donc utiliser le Oracle HTTP Server disponible sur le Companion CD pour la 10g.

Voici la procdure que j'ai suivi (si a peut aider quelqu'un), tout fonctionne parfaitement :

*Tlcharger Oracle Database 10g Release 2 (10.2.0.1.0)*
http://www.oracle.com/technology/sof...01winsoft.html

*Installer Oracle Database 10g Release 2 (10.2.0.1.0)*
http://www.oracle.com/technology/obe...ininst_otn.htm

*Tlcharger Oracle Database 10g Companion CD Release 2 (10.2.0.1.0)*
http://www.oracle.com/technology/sof...01winsoft.html

*Installer Oracle Database 10g Companion Products (10.2.0.1.0)/*
http://www.oracle.com/technology/obe...t/apexinst.htm

*Tlcharger Oracle Application Express 3.2.1*
http://www.oracle.com/technology/pro.../download.html

_(on dzippe apex dans le rpertoire C:\oracle\product\10.2.0\)_
cd C:\oracle\product\10.2.0\apex
sqlplus / as sysdba

*Le "Shared Pool Size" de la base doit au moins tre de 100M*
sqlplus> show parameter shared_pool_size
sqlplus> alter system set SHARED_POOL_SIZE = 100M;

*Installation d'Oracle Text en Francais pour l'aide en ligne*
sqlplus> @C:\oracle\product\10.2.0\db_1\ctx\admin\defaults\drdeff.sql

*Installation du PL/SQL Web toolkit. Version requise : 10.1.2.0.6*
cd C:\oracle\product\10.2.0\apex\owa
sqlplus / as sysdba
sqlplus> @owainst.sql
sqlplus> select owa_util.get_version from dual;

*Installation d'APEX*
sqlplus> @apexins SYSAUX SYSAUX TEMP /i/

*Changement du mot de passe du compte ADMIN*
sqlplus> @apxchpwd

*Dblocage du compte APEX PUBLIC USER et changement du mot de passe*
sqlplus> alter user apex_public_user account unlock;
sqlplus> alter user apex_public_user identified by xxxxxxxx;

*Copie des images dans le rpertoire du serveur*
cd C:\oracle\product\10.2.0\http_1\Apache\Apache 
mkdir images 
cd images 
xcopy /s C:\oracle\product\10.2.0\apex\images\*.*

*Modifier le fichier de configuration dads.conf*
C:\oracle\product\10.2.0\http_1\Apache\modplsql\conf\dads.conf

y ajouter ceci :

_Alias /i/ "C:/oracle/product/10.2.0/http_1/Apache/Apache/images/"
AddType text/xml xbl
AddType text/x-component htc

<Location /pls/apex>
Order deny,allow
PlsqlDocumentPath docs
AllowOverride None
PlsqlDocumentProcedure wwv_flow_file_mgr.process_download
PlsqlDatabaseConnectString hote:1521:orcl ServiceNameFormat
PlsqlNLSLanguage AMERICAN_AMERICA.AL32UTF8
PlsqlAuthenticationMode Basic
SetHandler pls_handler
PlsqlDocumentTablename wwv_flow_file_objects$
PlsqlDatabaseUsername APEX_PUBLIC_USER
PlsqlDefaultPage apex
PlsqlDatabasePassword xxxxxxxx
PlsqlRequestValidationFunction wwv_flow_epg_include_modules.authorize
Allow from all
</Location>_

*Redmarrage du serveur HTTP*
cd C:\oracle\product\10.2.0\http_1\opmn\bin
opmnctl stopall
opmnctl startall

*Aller  l'adresse suivante et normalement tout fonctionne*
http://hote:7777/pls/apex/apex_admin

 ::):  

A+

Yann.

----------


## boutade80

Trs grand bravo pour ce fantastique step by step... qui marche!

----------


## denils

Attention, pour crer l'utilisateur CTXSys, vous avez un script tout fait : 
catctx.sql <password_for_CTXSYS> <tablespace_for_CTXSYS> <temp_tablespace_for_CTXSYS> <lock_or_nolock>

:-)

----------


## new_wave

Merci beaucoup pour toutes ces informations concernant la procdure d'installation d'Apex.
J'ai bien suivi toutes les tapes( enfin il me semble).

Il se trouve qu'en fin de procdure, je ne me retrouve pas avec un fichier http, bien que j'ai bien dans mon arborescence un sous-repertoire Apache\Apache dans lequel j'ai copi les images du repertoire images sous le repertoire apex.

Il se trouve que dans le repertoire modsplsql sous repertoire d'Apache, je n'ai pas le repertoire conf comme indiqu dans ta procdure et donc pas non plus de fichier dads.conf





> Modifier le fichier de configuration dads.conf
> C:\oracle\product\10.2.0\http_1\Apache\modplsql\conf\dads.conf


J'espre ne pas avoir rat une tape dcisive...
Merci beaucoup  toi de me dire comment je peux me dbrouiller 
pour essayer de finir en beaut mon installation.

Merci encore

New_wave

----------


## skuatamad

As tu install Apache depuis le companion ? l'installation s'est elle correctement droul ?
Si oui, peut tre que l'installeur ne t'a pas propos http_1 comme rpertoire d'installation, ou peut tre que tu l'as modifi, fais une recherche sur dads.conf.

----------

